# [Suche] 5.1 Soundsystem



## HeaDHunteR (8. April 2012)

nAbend miteinader,

vorab: Ich weiß nit ob des Thema hier reinpasst...
Falls nicht, dann entschuldigt bitte..

Also wie in der Überschrift beschrieben, ich such en 5.1 Soundsystem.
Will die an meinen PC und event. Fernseher, MP3 Player etc. anschliessen.

PC Soundkarte: 7.1 Creative X-fi Xtreme Audio.

Hab mich bereits ein wenig umgeschaut, aber bin immer noch nicht 100% sicher welche ich nehmen soll...

Hab die beiden mal rausgesucht:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z506-...chwarz/dp/B003U506QU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.de/AEG-SLS-4713-L...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333913482&sr=8-1-fkmr0



Was haltet ihr von denen bzw. welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Freue mich auf eure Meinungen und Empfehlungen!

Lg
HeaDHunteR


----------



## HeaDHunteR (9. April 2012)

Keiner ne Empfehlung?


----------



## chmee (10. April 2012)

Es sind eben Kleinstsysteme, das wird einigermaßen klingen, voller Klang ist aber was anderes. Achte einfach darauf, dass Deine Soundkarte alle von Dir benutzten Programme bezüglich Surroundsound unterstützt. Dolby Digital bzw DTS und sonstige Sonderformen zB in Spielen.. Die Leistungsangaben sind rein marketingtechnisch zu betrachten, denn Gesamt 75W Sinus ist keine sinnvolle Information und 500W PMPO sagt auch nichts über Qualität oder echte Leistung aus. 

Da Du schon auf amazon verlinkt hast, lies die Meinungen unten, mehr kann man auch nicht sagen.

mfg chmee


----------



## HeaDHunteR (10. April 2012)

Mahlzeit,

Danke für deine Antwort!

Naja ich dachte vllt. hat jemand auch so en kleines System und hat damit gute bzw. schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht..

Aber ich werd mich mal noch n bissl umschauen.

Danke dir!

lg
HeadHunter


----------

